# I think it's going to rain, so I'll take my umbrella.



## Carlotto

Hi,

To practice my grammar a little bit, I'm trying to say this sentence in korean.

_I think/it looks like it's going to rain, so I'll take my umbrella.
_비가 오는 것 같아서 제 우산을 가져올 거예요.

Is it correct? Is -을 necessary after 우산 in this case? And is 제 necessary as well?

Thank you


----------



## Superhero1

Hello Carlotto.

비가 올 것 같으니까 (제) 우산을 가져갈게요 . is correct. 

1. 우산 is an object in the sentence so 을 should be inserted. 
2. 제 is unnecessary in this case but you can put 제 right there.
3. 비가 오는 것 같아서 (I reckon it is raining out there) 비가 올 것 같아서 (I think it will rain) 
4. ~니까 (because)
5. 가져오다 (bring)  가져가다 (take)


----------



## Carlotto

Thanks a lot.

I didn't know about -니까, it doesn't show up in the dictionnary. You put it as a particle after a verb and it means that this verb is the reason for the next action, is that it?

And another question: 제 does mean "my", right? Do you know why it doesn't show up in the dictionnary either?


----------



## Superhero1

1. According to the dictionary, the ending -니까 is used to emphasise the meaning of the ending -니 which plays a role as conjunction in English.

e.g. 비가 오니(까) 집에 가야겠다. (I should go home because it is raining.) and you can also make the sentence above like this; 비가 올 것 같으니 우산을 가져갈게요.

Althogh the dictionary says that the ending '-니까' is an emphatic word, '-니까' is normally used as a conjunction for the reason in conversation, even in writing, and would be preferred by many, including me.

e.g. 할아버지가 암으로 돌아가셨으니까, 유전적으로 나도 암에 걸리기 쉬울 것이다. (Because my grandfather died of cancer, genetically, I am predisposed to get cancer.)
오늘 날씨가 더우니까 아이스크림 먹자. (Because it is very hot today let's eat ice cream!)
*You can omit the particle 까 e.g. 오늘 날씨가 더우니 아이스크림.. ,  돌아가셨으니, 유전적으로...

2. Yes, you are right. The word 제 is equivalent to the possesive pronoun _my_ in English. You might not know this, 제 is a short form of 저의, so look up 저 in the dictionary.

3. visit http://www.korean.go.kr/ which is an accredited online Korean dictionary.


----------



## Carlotto

감사합니다.

These were very useful explainations.

I don't speak korean well enough to understand the definitions of this dictionary but I'll keep it for when that is the case.


----------



## 조금만

Just be a little bit careful with the --니까 construction, though.  

As well as the neutral use of 비가 오니까 in the suggested translation Superhero1 provides, this construction also has the "emphatic" use he mentions. 

Supposing you'd said this, then a moment later your conversation partner, who hadn't really been attending, asked you why you had that umbrella in your hand. If you responded 비가 오니까! that would be equivalent to saying "Because it's going to rain, stupid! Why can't you listen to what I say!!!"  Given the sometimes explosive interactions between etiquette and grammar in Korean, that particular use of the construction is one best avoided except with close friends (or small children you feel entitled to boss around).


----------



## Superhero1

Another perspective, another good answer.


----------



## 조금만

As a chaser, another example of the --니까 comstruction in its "emphatic",  and therefore potentially offensive, use can be found in the thread at  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2455094 in the audio snippet posted by vientito and transcribed by Superhero1, where we hear 망보라니까 = "didn't you hear me telling you to keep a lookout?!"


----------

